# adjust headlights



## archyvip (Jun 7, 2013)

hello everybody , i got my 04 maxima and i need to adjust the headlights but i got no idea how to do it , somebody knows how to do it . help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's and adjustment screw for the headlamp and another for the foglamp on the back of the headlamp module. If you want detailed instructions from the FSM, send an e-mail to [email protected] and put "RE: 04 Max headlamp adj" in the subject line and I'll get them out to you asap.


----------

